# Schwarzer Punkt beim Koi



## Kimba95 (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
was könnte das für ein schwarzer Punkt bei dem orangenen Koi am Kopf sein?
 
 
Der hell-orangene hat hinten am Körper einen schwarzen Punkt.
 
Hat jemand eine Idee? Werde noch versuchen, etwas schärfere Fotos zu machen.


----------



## Dodi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Punkt beim Koi*

Hi Anja,

das könnten "normale" Pigmentflecken sein.
Leider kann ich das nicht so ganz genau erkennen.

Mach bitte noch bessere Bilder, ja?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Punkt beim Koi*

Moin
so einen Vogel habe ich auch im Teich. 
Habe schon alles durch, es scheint tatsächlich ein "Schönheitsfleck" zu sein.  

 

oder Rainer ?


----------



## Suse (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Punkt beim Koi*

Solche Kumpels haben wir auch dazwischen.
Könnte sich um die sogenannten "Shimi" handeln.
"Unerwünschte schwarze Flecken"


----------

